# Aquatic Baby Tears vs Land Baby Tears



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

If they're different species they're different beings.


----------



## j0onahra3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I thought they were different plants.
Any idea if they would grow the same way underwater?


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

I can tell you right now that the land form of baby's tears doesn't grow well in water without an extremely high tech setup, and may not grow even in that condition. I have tried growing it under water, it didn't work for me. However, it does look quite nice grown over the filter output for a cascading plant look.


----------



## j0onahra3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks!! I guess it is better to just purchase HC and try growing that instead. I do like growing soleirolia in terrariums though


----------

